# Help Installing Themes Rooted Droid Charge



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

i am very new to rooting and need help. i have flashed humble 5.0 to my droid charge and need help on how to install themes. specifically this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331598. thanks for your help.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

is the theme engine built into that ROM? If not then you'll have to either use MetaMorph if its set up for that or flash through recovery


----------

